# put wrong wax on table saw



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I put turtle wax(car wax) on my table saw.. I didn't realize it might contain silicone.. I bought the cheapest stuff at the autoparts store thinking.. it would prob be okay.. But I can't find the ingredients for this crap anywhere.. I don't plan on doing stain work right now.. but what can I do to get it off?? A solution I should use.. I think it's kinda crappy wax so.. it might just wear off fairly quickly.. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Brad,
I used to use auto wax on my table saw top. Never seemed to hurt anything. If you don't want it on there, get some wax and dirt remover from your local autoparts store. Hi solvent base, wipe it on and it evaporates in seconds. The auto body guys use it when prepping a surface for paint.
Mike Hawkins:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alchohol will remove it. Even a soap and water wash.

I use Johnson's past wax on all of my tools. Clean up with WD-40, wipe down and then wax. Wipe down again well before cutting good wood. Should have no problem.

G


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Mineral spirits will cut it too.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

autoBrad,
I actually started a new post about your question (under Finishes). I've heard many people warn against using silicon on the saw top, for many years. But I've never heard, from an actually person, that they have ever encountered a problem with it.
I have always countered that if you sand the wood at least once, you shouldn't have a problem with your finish.

I use a finish on my saw top that has teflon in it, and I have never had a problem with my finish. I've even put finish on an unsanded piece, with no problems.

Take it for what it's worth. But I think your safe with the turtle wax.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> autoBrad,
> I actually started a new post about your question (under Finishes). I've heard many people warn against using silicon on the saw top, for many years. But I've never heard, from an actually person, that they have ever encountered a problem with it....
> .


If you have a tube of silicone laying around take time to read the warning label. Silicone is a corrosive to steel. I didn't know this untill I went to work at a lumber yard as a sell clerk. My boss corrected me for recommended it to a customer to be used on metal. then he made me read the whole label. It was a learning curve. With that being said, any product with silicone in it, should not be used on any steel parts. Think about this, How many of you ever stick a 12 penny nail in the end of a tube of silicone over night, and find it rusted in 8 hours. Food for thought.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Interesting Handyman. I didn't know that about silicon.
Good food for thought. I, personally, am using a metal spray with teflon and the main part of my question was - how these tablesaw top "protectors" would effect the finish.
But that's definitely an eye-opener about silicone. Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mineral spirits will work on some chemicals, and may be safer to use on some finishes of woodwork. For machine tops and metals, lacquer thinner would be a better all around solvent, acetone would be the best. 

Once you have silicone contamination in the shop (especially if spraying, and using fish eye remover), it stays in the shop. I would use a synthetic abrasive pad for dressing machine tops, not steel wool. Shards of small metal particles from the steel wool will rust wherever they decide to fall. Bronze wool, or synthetic "wools" can be used.

On surfaces that come in contact with wood that need to be treated, I don't use waxes or teflon, or silicon. I've had great results with Top Cote. Of the finishing problems I encounter, contamination is always considered. Sources may not be easy to isolate. Consider sanding the wood after it has made contact with waxes or a silicone product. The surface of the wood "may" be clear of the chemical, but the dust and chemical mix as a result of sanding gets released into the air, and all over wherever it falls.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Use liquid dish soap such as palmolive. It will strip automotive wax right off. That is why you should never wash a car with this stuff unless you wax after every wash.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> Use liquid dish soap such as palmolive. It will strip automotive wax right off. That is why you should never wash a car with this stuff unless you wax after every wash.



Jeffreythree You are right about dish soap taking wax off your car. However it will also oxidize the paint and clear coat leaving your car with a dull finish. 

Dish soap will also oxidize aluminum. Some table saws have aluminum wings, so I am thinking the best method would be Grease and Wax Remover. That is if you want to completely remover all the wax.

I use a cheep liquid car wax on all my shop tools. Due to the fact all my shop tools are old, they are cast iron. When I need to remove the wax, I lighty rub the tops with #0000 steel wool.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*preventing rust*

Here's another product that is made just for this purpose it's called SLIPIT. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slip-It-Sil-Free-Sliding-Compound-Gel-1-qt-/G5562
I use it on everything even my saw blade after I've cleaned it. Only thing it wont stand up to is when I'm resawing green wood on my bandsaw. The friction of the green wood just takes it off. My table will rust in a few minutes.


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

I live in a very humid area - even though I use dehumidifiers in my shop, humidity remains a very big problem. Consequently, my machines need protection.

I use plain old parrafin wax. Rub it on, rub it off - just like in that movie "Karate Kid". To be TOTALLY honest - I pay a neighbour kid $20.00 a week to take care of it every Saturday - takes him about 1 - 2 hours to do ALL my machines (along with general cleaning up) every week. I haven't had any problems with rust - but should that kid ever quit, I'd have to do it myself - and I'm not sure I'd be as thorough as he is.

To the original question - I don't think a single application of the wrong stuff will cause long term or even immediate problems. Just start using something more appropriate (this thread is full of suggestions) in the future.

Best of luck to you - and have fun.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Mineral spirits will cut it too.


+1 on what Scott said.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Wow.. Thanks for all of the good responses.. I haven't decided 100% what I'm going to do, but I'd definitely say I have a lot of good info.. I started making my first small box haha.. Thanks for easing some of my concerns..


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I waxed all my equipment for years with turtle wax and never had an issue with rust or in the finish. Red


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

autoBrad said:


> I put turtle wax(car wax) on my table saw.. I didn't realize it might contain silicone.. I bought the cheapest stuff at the autoparts store thinking.. it would prob be okay.. But I can't find the ingredients for this crap anywhere.. I don't plan on doing stain work right now.. but what can I do to get it off?? A solution I should use.. I think it's kinda crappy wax so.. it might just wear off fairly quickly..
> 
> Thanks Guys


Vinegar will dissolve the wax, let it soak for about 15 min. Then clean with Acetone. Johnson Paste wax is what most people use.


----------

